# Corrompido / corrupto



## Antupiren

ezwriter said:


> Gracias por la bienvenida, y también por la corrección! Ya aprendí algo nuevo! Qué interesante eso de ascendencia y descendencia...por acá todo el mundo dice descendencia mexicana, descendencia cubana, etcétera...pero como ya dije anteriormente, el español que se habla por estos lares está muy contaminado. Claro, eso es algo natural cuando uno vive en un país donde el idioma principal es otro, pero a la vez creo que es muy importante también saber hablar y escribir correctamente el español.
> 
> Otra vez, muchas gracias!




Hola, de acuerdo con astur_pecha pero quisiera agregar algo más.  Me parece que se dice CORRUPTO y no CORROMPIDO.  Y


----------



## ieracub

Hola, Antupiren:



Antupiren said:


> Hola, de acuerdo con astur_pecha pero quisiera agregar algo más. Me parece que se dice CORRUPTO y no CORROMPIDO. Y


 ¡Qué bueno encontrarse con una compatriota por estos lados!

Suena raro _corrompido _y, sin embargo, es según la RAE el participio de _corromper: "La lengua se ha corrompido"._

Pero no dejas de tener razón, puesto que ezwriter lo está usando como adjetivo, por lo que _corrupto _(_"Una lengua corrupta"_) quedaría mejor.

Sin embargo, los participios tienen doble función: verbal y adjetiva:

_Él se ha cansado _(verbo)
_Un hombre cansado_ (adjetivo)

por lo que, en definitiva, no sé si será correcto o no decir: _"Una lengua corrompida"  _

Saludos.


----------



## Antupiren

Hola poh, Ieracub,
Esperemos a ver si alguien más docto nos puede aclarar lo de CORRUPTO/CORROMPIDO.
Shaíto (esto es para desconcertar a los que no hablan "chileno"


----------



## wsm777

Supongo que eso dependerá mucho del país.  En México sin duda te dirian que corrompido esta mal, por muy que este aceptado en la RAE.  

Y perdón que meta un poco de polémica aqui, pero a mi la RAE se me hace bastante malita en algunos puntos, por ejemplo que digan que el nombre de mi país es valido escribirlo con j, lo cual se me hace una estupidez e inclusive falta de respeto, pero en fin, eso ya es otra cuestión.  Lo unico que intento decir es que la RAE tampoco es Dios, y tiene bastantes fallas en algunos sentidos que si quieren podré mencionar.

Saludos!


----------



## ensaimada

hola,

En castellano hay verbos que tienen 2 participios (regular e irregular) por lo que el uso del lenguaje ha ido reservándoles diferentes funciones (realmente, por economía del lenguaje, la sinonimia absoluta no suele darse). Es el caso de 'suspenso' y 'suspendido', 'imprimido' y 'impreso' o el caso que nos ocupa. Así, uno se asocia a participios propiamente y otro se reserva a adjetivo:
- ¿Has imprimido el documento? / Es un documento impreso
- Es un policía corrupto / He corrompido a un policía
- Tú has suspendido / Tú has obtenido un suspenso (aunque éste último es un sustantivo)
Lo que no quiere decir que ambos no se puedan emplear en muchos de los casos pero yo, particularmente como lingüísta, diferencio estos dos usos.

carmen


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:

En un texto sobre la historia cubana acabo de leer la frase _"Las fuerzas armadas estaban tan corrompidas como las demás instituciones del estado_", y me hice la misma pregunta.

Me parece que puede haber de hecho un matiz de diferencia que quizá consista en lo siguente (?):

*las fuerzas armadas están corrompidas*= alguien (o varios) o "el diente del tiempo" a lo largo de los anhos las corrompió, o sea, _corrompido_ se refiere quizá más bien al resultado de o hace más énfasis en un _proceso_.

_*las fuerzas armadas están (o son ?) corruptas*_ = sus miembros son dados a la corrupción, es una característica suya

?Qué opinan?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pues me parece bien a mí. A ver qué dicen los demás.


----------



## tamakun

Para mi *corrompido *es algo que ya esta completo en corrupcion, mientras que *corrupto* es algo suceptible de corromper, no se si me he explicado. Con respeto


----------



## Mangato

wsm777 said:


> Supongo que eso dependerá mucho del país. En México sin duda te dirian que corrompido esta mal, por muy que este aceptado en la RAE.
> 
> Y perdón que meta un poco de polémica aqui, pero a mi la RAE se me hace bastante malita en algunos puntos, por ejemplo que digan que el nombre de mi país es valido escribirlo con j, lo cual se me hace una estupidez e inclusive falta de respeto, pero en fin, eso ya es otra cuestión. Lo unico que intento decir es que la RAE tampoco es Dios, y tiene bastantes fallas en algunos sentidos que si quieren podré mencionar.
> 
> Saludos!


Ensaimada lo ha respondido perfectamente. Si se utiliza el participio en la función de adjetivo, se utiliza en la forma irregular,  pero si lo utilizamos como tiempo verbal usaremos la forma regular. 
Nadie _diría los alimentos de la nevera están  *corruptos*_* * (Creo que en México tampoco)

sino _los alimentos de la nevera están *corrompidos* _


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Mangato said:


> Nadie _diría los alimentos de la nevera están *corruptos*_* * (Creo que en México tampoco)
> 
> sino _los alimentos de la nevera están *corrompidos* _


Sí, _corruptos_ son los políticos del mundo (tanto en México como en China) y no las frutas.

El _corrumpere _(_corrumpo_) latín sin embargo sí tenía "echar a perder" como una definición de dicho verbo. Por lo general hoy se usa el adjetivo/participio _corrupto_ para describir a los políticos, jefes de policía (como los de Los Angeles que golpean y discriminan)...

_wsm777_:
Sí, totalmente de acuerdo. Sólo porque la Academia lo dice no significa que es correcto. (México con J, qué asco. Verbos adaptados del inglés al español [como _esponsorizar_]...)
Se podría abrir otro hilo para criticar a la Academia (que sería divertido)pero creeme que va a haber bastantes personas que la defienden hasta la muerte y muchas que no tengan nada bueno que decir ni en favor ni en contra.


----------



## Sidjanga

tamakun said:


> Para mi *corrompido *es algo que ya esta completo en corrupcion, mientras que *corrupto* es algo suceptible de corromper, no se si me he explicado. Con respeto


Sí, eso es lo que había querido decir. 

Además, parece que _*archivos *_(informáticos) *están corruptos* y no _corrompidos_, y que generalmente  *cosas están *_corruptas _(si lo están) mientras que *personas *tienden a _*ser *corruptas _(si es que tienden a serlo).  
¿No?


----------



## pistisrasum

susceptible de corrupción es corrompible, corrupto es algo que por su susceptibilidad de corrupción ha sido corrompido


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Algunos artículos al respecto:

http://www.lanacion.com.ar/nota.asp?nota_id=833262
http://mensual.prensa.com/mensual/contenido/2006/03/26/hoy/Mosaico/2006324182946.html
http://www.elcastellano.org/consultas.php?Op=ver&Id=3303


----------



## Emmitas

A mi parecer la mayoria de las palabras terminadas en "ido" son en su mayoria errores. Aqui en argentina es muy comun "jugar" con la palabra "romper" y decimos por ejemplo "Se ha rompido"(Creo que también en el programa de television "El chavo del ocho"  ).

Si bien al parecer ambas son correctas,yo preferiría la palabra "corrupto".


----------



## Jellby

Emmitas said:


> A mi parecer la mayoria de las palabras terminadas en "ido" son en su mayoria errores.



¿La mayoría? Es la terminación regular del participio para la segunda y tercera conjugación: comido, bebido, partido, temido, reunido, huído, pedido, metido, crecido, disminuido, lamido, prohibido... ¿Te parecen todas incorrectas?


----------



## Emmitas

"Es la terminación regular del participio para la segunda y tercera conjugación"

Lo se muy bien,pero aqui en Argentina practicamente no se utiliza,por eso siempre me parecio incorrecto (probablemente por que no esta incluido en nuestra habla diaria)

Saludos.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Bueno en los irregulares (abrir-abierto, cubrir-cubierto, romper-roto, hacer-hecho, decir-dicho, morir-muerto, etc) pues están mal, estoy de acuerdo con Emmitas en eso. 
La cosa es cuando se usa como adjetivo, ahí está el problema.
Como participio pasado corromper=corrompido. Y como adjetivo con ser=corromper=corrupto. Como adjetivo con estar=corromper=corrompido/a.
Espero no haberme equivocado. Y si me equivoqué, ahí me avisan, o'k? Toda retroalimentación es siempre bienvenida.
Saludos


----------



## Emmitas

Muchas gracias por el excelente ejemplo Alma Shofner. Sigo defendiendo que sea "corrupto".

Saludos.


----------



## Naticruz

Mangato said:


> Ensaimada lo ha respondido perfectamente. Si se utiliza el participio en la función de adjetivo, se utiliza en la forma irregular, pero si lo utilizamos como tiempo verbal usaremos la forma regular.
> Nadie _diría los alimentos de la nevera están *corruptos*_* * (Creo que en México tampoco)
> 
> sino _los alimentos de la nevera están *corrompidos* _


 
Así es, de hecho. Generalmente el participio regular se usa con el verbo *haber*, utilizado para la formación de los tiempos compuestos; el irregular, funciona como adjetivo y es más usado con los verbos *ser* y *estar* 

*Has* fritado demasiado el pez - De hecho el pez *está* muy frito.
No comas más, ¿no te *has* hartado, todavía? – Tienes razón ya *estoy* harto.

Un abrazo


----------



## Alma Shofner

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid: 
*corromper *

1.        tr. Echar a perder, pudrir:
el calor corrompe los alimentos. También prnl.:
corromperse una fruta. 
2.        Sobornar o cohechar:
corromper a un funcionario. 
3.        Pervertir o viciar:
corromper el lenguaje, las costumbres.
♦ Tiene doble p. p.: uno reg., corrompido, y otro irreg., corrupto.
 
Ver conjugación: http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=corromper
 
La lengua se ha corrompido. *El participio pasado es corrompido, no corrupto.*
los alimentos están corrompidos.
Es un hombre corrupto.
Como participio pasado es regular.
 
♦ Tiene doble p. p.: uno reg., corrompido, y otro irreg., corrupto.  El regular se usa para los tiempos perfectos y el irregular como adjetivo con el verbo ser. O con el verbo volverse/hacerse: Se ha vuelto corrupto=se ha hecho corrupto=se ha corrompido.
Saludos


----------



## Ergosum

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola
Se utiliza la palabra 'corrompido'?


----------



## Pinairun

Sí.
Es el participio del verbo _corromper_. 
También es adjetivo.

Saludos


----------



## Ergosum

Vi las expresiones como ' policia corrompido' o ' Es corrompido'. Pero generalmente no se dice 'policia corrupto' o ' Es corrupto'?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Ergosum said:


> Vi las expresiones como ' policia corrompido' o ' Es corrompido'. Pero generalmente no se dice 'policia corrupto' o ' Es corrupto'?


Te copio dos vínculos sobre el tema:
Corrompido/corrupto
Corrupto/corrompido

Saludos


----------



## Ergosum

Gracias! Pero todavia me quede un poco confuso. Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

_Corrompido_ se usa más como participio (*Lo habían corrompído*)
_Corrupto_, más como adjetivo (*policía corrupto*)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es como dice ManPaisa, pero más radical. *Corrompido* es un participio que puede, por tanto, funcionar como adjetivo o como verbo. *Corrupto* en español ya no pertenece a la clase verbal y es sólo adjetivo.


----------



## Marilupe

Naticruz said:


> Así es, de hecho. Generalmente el participio regular se usa con el verbo *haber*, utilizado para la formación de los tiempos compuestos; el irregular, funciona como adjetivo y es más usado con los verbos *ser* y *estar*
> 
> *Has* fritado demasiado el pez - De hecho el pez *está* muy frito.
> No comas más, ¿no te *has* hartado, todavía? – Tienes razón ya *estoy* harto.
> 
> Un abrazo



Naticruz, perdón, pero el verbo no es 'fritar' sino 'freír', lo que hace: "¿No has *freído* el pescado? (El pez sigue "vivito y coleando" en el agua, el del que hablamos está en el plato .

Un saludo de Niza.


----------



## Calambur

> el verbo no es 'fritar' sino 'freír'


Existe también el verbo "fritar" (que es lo mismo que "freír"), aunque _tal vez_ se use más "freír". Es decir, el ejemplo de *Nati* está bien.


----------



## Fer BA

Emmitas said:


> "Es la terminación regular del participio para la segunda y tercera conjugación"
> 
> Lo se muy bien,pero aqui en Argentina practicamente no se utiliza,por eso siempre me parecio incorrecto (probablemente por que no esta incluido en nuestra habla diaria)
> 
> Saludos.


 
Emmitas:

No entiendo mucho tu mensaje. Parece que dijeras que no usamos los participios terminados en -ido. 




wsm777 said:


> Y perdón que meta un poco de polémica aqui, pero a mi la RAE se me hace bastante malita en algunos puntos, por ejemplo que digan que el nombre de mi país es valido escribirlo con j, lo cual se me hace una estupidez e inclusive falta de respeto, pero en fin, eso ya es otra cuestión.


 
La buena noticia es que Méjico ya no existe más en el DRAE (desde hace un buen tiempo).

Aviso
La palabra* Méjico *no está en el Diccionario. 

y México sí (con acento).

Por lo de la Irreal Academia, hay tanto dicho por estos foros....


----------



## Jose Ivan

pistisrasum said:


> susceptible de corrupción es corrompible, corrupto es algo que por su susceptibilidad de corrupción ha sido corrompido


  ¡Exacto! Me sorprendió que dos personas (tamakun y Sidjanga) tuviesen la percepción de que corrupto es _suceptible a ser corrompido/corrupto_. Creo que confunden su significado con la palabra corruptible, para la cual la definición de _"suceptible a corrupción"_ es muy acertada.


----------



## Oscar1724

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Sí, _corruptos_ son los políticos del mundo (tanto en México como en China) y no las frutas.
> 
> El _corrumpere _(_corrumpo_) latín sin embargo sí tenía "echar a perder" como una definición de dicho verbo. Por lo general hoy se usa el adjetivo/participio _corrupto_ para describir a los políticos, jefes de policía (como los de Los Angeles que golpean y discriminan)...
> 
> _wsm777_:
> Sí, totalmente de acuerdo. Sólo porque la Academia lo dice no significa que es correcto. (México con J, qué asco. Verbos adaptados del inglés al español [como _esponsorizar_]...)
> Se podría abrir otro hilo para criticar a la Academia (que sería divertido)pero creeme que va a haber bastantes personas que la defienden hasta la muerte y muchas que no tengan nada bueno que decir ni en favor ni en contra.



Hola.
Bueno, con respeto quiero decirles a los Mejicanos, que en Castellano el nombre del país es con "J". El hecho que lo estén escribiendo con "X" se debe a una aceptación del anglicismo. La "X" es para el nombre en inglés.
Si revisan los textos de geografía en Castellano de hace 20 o 30 años encontrarán escrito "MEJICO" y no "MEXICO".
Por que tenemos la costumbre de encontrar bonito lo que viene de lenguas extranjeras y un "asco" lo de nuestro propio idioma?

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Oscar1724 said:


> Hola.
> Bueno, con respeto quiero decirles a los Mejicanos, que en Castellano el nombre del país es con "J". El hecho que lo estén escribiendo con "X" se debe a una aceptación del anglicismo. La "X" es para el nombre en inglés.
> Si revisan los textos de geografía en Castellano de hace 20 o 30 años encontrarán escrito "MEJICO" y no "MEXICO".
> Por que tenemos la costumbre de encontrar bonito lo que viene de lenguas extranjeras y un "asco" lo de nuestro propio idioma?
> 
> Saludos


No estoy de acuerdo contigo, Oscar1724. La grafía _México_ no es un calco del inglés, ni mucho menos, sino la forma antigua del propio castellano que aún se usa en América. Debes recordar que el sonido [χ] se representaba con la letra equis en el castellano antiguo: _El Quixote de La Mancha_.
La RAE recomienda la grafía _México_.

Saludos.


----------



## miguel89

Oscar1724 said:


> El hecho que lo estén escribiendo con "X" se debe a una aceptación del anglicismo.


No es cierto. Antes que se fijara la ortografía del español, era usual poner la x donde hoy ponemos una j. Justamente, las reglas con respecto a la x y la j se fijaron en 1815, cuando en América se estaban rompiendo los lazos con España.


----------



## Bloodsun

Hola, gente. Aprovecho este hilo para hacer mi preguntilla.

Dando por cierto y válido que el verbo *corromper* tiene dos participios (corrompido y corrupto), ¿consideran igualmente válido que sean dos los adjetivos: *corrompible* y *corruptible*?

Pregunto porque el DUE y WR sólo aceptan *corruptible*, mientras que la RAE también le da una humilde entrada a *corrompible*:


> *corrompible.*
> (De corromper).
> 1. adj. corruptible.



¿Qué les parece?

No es que no confíe en la RAE, pero... tal vez confíe un poco más en la opinión de ustedes, foreros. 

Desde ya, muchas gracias por los comentarios.


Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

> ¿Qué les parece?


Que las dos formas son válidas.


----------



## Aviador

Bueno, Bloodsun, yo he oído y, quizá, hasta usado ambas formas. Como se trata de un concepto que aparece mucho más frecuentemente en ámbitos cultos como textos académicos, oficiales y de prensa (si, como no ...) podríamos dar ambos como válidos. Sin embargo, prefiero _corrompible_, ya que deriva del verbo _corromper_, el término que expresa la acción de transformarse en _corrupto_. _Corruptible_, por otra parte, deriva de _corrupto_, es decir, el *producto* de la acción de _corromper_.

Saludos.


----------



## Bloodsun

Aviador said:


> Bueno, Bloodsun, yo he oído y, quizá, hasta usado ambas formas. Como se trata de un concepto que aparece mucho más frecuentemente en ámbitos cultos como textos académicos, oficiales y de prensa (si, como no ...) podríamos dar ambos como válidos. Sin embargo, prefiero _corrompible_, ya que deriva del verbo _corromper_, el término que expresa la acción de transformarse en _corrupto_. _Corruptible_, por otra parte, deriva de _corrupto_, es decir, el *producto* de la acción de _corromper_.



Eso mismo pienso yo. De hecho, esta duda surgió cuando al escribir "corrompible" con toda naturalidad, el Word me la señaló en rojo. Y luego me llamó la atención que ni Moliner ni WR la aceptaran en sus diccionarios. Yo también prefiero "corrompible" antes que "corruptible", por las mismas razones que señalás, aunque la verdad es que la diferencia es muy sutil.

Bueno, gracias por tu comentario, Aviador. Y gracias también Calambur. 


Saludos, y espero más opiniones!


----------



## Aviador

Bloodsun said:


> [...] esta duda surgió cuando al escribir "corrompible" con toda naturalidad, el Word me la señaló en rojo. Y luego me llamó la atención que ni Moliner ni WR la aceptaran en sus diccionarios. [...]


Debe ser algo parecido a lo que sucede con nuestro (del Cono Sur) _cansador_. De buena gana los procesadores de texto aceptan _cansado_, pero no nuestro _cansador_ que, para nosotros, tiene mucho más sentido. Sin embargo, tanto nuestro _cansador_ como _corrompible_ tienen, desde mi punto de vista, tanto mérito que no deberíamos dejar de usarlos.

Saludos.


----------



## Haroldurand

*las fuerzas armadas están corrompidas*= alguien (o varios) o "el diente del tiempo" a lo largo de los anhos las corrompió, o sea, _corrompido_ se refiere quizá más bien al resultado de o hace más énfasis en un _proceso_.

_*las fuerzas armadas están (o son ?) corruptas*_ = sus miembros son dados a la corrupción, es una característica suya

..........MI OPINION-----

Si recomponemos una de las oraciones, por ejemplo *las fuerzas armadas están corrompidas* por *las fuerzas armadas se han corrompido*, entenderemos mejor su sentido y lo innecesario de exigirle a una palabra lo que otra lo expresa mejor: (están) *corruptas*.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Cuando no sé cómo explicar algo recurro a plantearme ejemplos. ¿Diría yo que una fruta o un trozo de carne son o están corruptos? No, diría que se han corrompido. De una persona podría decir que es corrupta (es casi un sustantivo más que un adjetivo) o que se ha corrompido (se ha dejado corromper).
La diferencia la da el uso por más que ambos términos partan del mismo verbo, corromper, que es tan irregular como el romper originario.


----------



## Chanick

¿Alguien me podría explicar cuál es la diferencia entre decir "Él es corrupto" y "Él es el corrupto"?
La verdad es que pienso que la segunda implica que el sujeto es el único corrupto o se le señala directamente como corrupto entre varios sospechosos.


----------



## sarcoptes777

Oscar1724 said:


> Hola.
> Bueno, con respeto quiero decirles a los Mejicanos, que en Castellano el nombre del país es con "J". El hecho que lo estén escribiendo con "X" se debe a una aceptación del anglicismo. La "X" es para el nombre en inglés.
> Si revisan los textos de geografía en Castellano de hace 20 o 30 años encontrarán escrito "MEJICO" y no "MEXICO".
> Por que tenemos la costumbre de encontrar bonito lo que viene de lenguas extranjeras y un "asco" lo de nuestro propio idioma?
> 
> Saludos



Ante todo, saludo a todos, me acabo de inscribir, llevado por la duda de Corrompido corrupto, sin embargo, siento necesidad de proponer otra salida para el texto ut-supra, (perdón si es fuera de tema) ¿No se podría pensar que Mexico con X es  un arcaicismo que por ser un nombre propio perduró en el tiempo y no derivado del inglés... recordad el Cantar de Mio Cid cuando nombran a la Esposa dice "... Casástete con Ximena/ hija del Conde Lozano/ con ella hubiste dineros/ conmigo hubieras estados... (Habla Doña Urraca que estaba enamorada del Cid)...Ximena en castellano arcaico se escribía con X como muchas otras palabras (Fuente Flor Nueva de Romances Viejos de Ramón Menendez Pidal)


----------



## sarcoptes777

Alma Shofner said:


> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid:
> *corromper *
> 
> 1.        tr. Echar a perder, pudrir:
> el calor corrompe los alimentos. También prnl.:
> corromperse una fruta.
> 
> Estimada Alma: leyendo vuestro interesante diálogo esta respuesta tuya me ha hecho dudar por un instante, creo que has tenido, seguramente, un error de tipeo ¿pUdrir? ¿el verbo no es pOdrir? (no es mi intención controvertir sino salir de dudas)


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Sarcoptes777, bienvenido al foro: 

El texto es literal, tal como aparece en la definición del diccionario de la casa: corromper. No es por tanto error de tecleo. 
En el diccionario de la Academia, la entrada principal está en pudrir; podrir también tiene entrada. 

Saludos.


----------



## sarcoptes777

Namarne said:


> Hola, Sarcoptes777, bienvenido al foro:
> 
> El texto es literal, tal como aparece en la definición del diccionario de la casa: corromper. No es por tanto error de tecleo.
> En el diccionario de la Academia, la entrada principal está en pudrir; podrir también tiene entrada.
> 
> Saludos.


Es verdad Namarne... me has aclarado la duda, confieso que he cometido errores sobre todo en el hablar coloquial, Podrir con O es el Participio es decir cuando se usa como adjetivo... por ejemplo en el lenguaje popular coloquial  Rioplatense se usa a veces cuando alguien está harto, decir ¡Me tenés pOdrido! y obviamente Podrido en esa oración  es adjetivo... ¡Gracias!
Sarcoptes 777


----------



## amorteo

Mangato said:


> Ensaimada lo ha respondido perfectamente. Si se utiliza el participio en la función de adjetivo, se utiliza en la forma irregular,  pero si lo utilizamos como tiempo verbal usaremos la forma regular.
> Nadie _diría los alimentos de la nevera están  *corruptos*_* * (Creo que en México tampoco)
> 
> sino _los alimentos de la nevera están *corrompidos* _




Si atendemos a esta tabla,* corrupto* es un adjetivo y *corrompido* es el participio.

Buscar la _conjugación del verbo corromper_ en esta página, porque el foro no me permite incrustar links del mismo foro, cosa ridícula, pero en fin.

Por tanto decimos "El hombre es corrupto" (esa es su naturaleza) y "El hombre ha sido corrompido" (por alguién mas o algo, es una voz pasiva)


----------



## juandiego

Chanick said:


> ¿Alguien me podría explicar cuál es la diferencia entre decir "Él es corrupto" y "Él es el corrupto"?
> La verdad es que pienso que la segunda implica que el sujeto es el único corrupto o se le señala directamente como corrupto entre varios sospechosos.


Hola, Chanick. 
Veo que tu pregunta se quedó sin contestar en su día y ya hace bastante tiempo. Bienvenido al foro, en cualquier caso. Por si aún te interesa, sí, estás en lo cierto: con el artículo se especifica un individuo que, según se deduce de la frase, ya se sabía que existía; sin el artículo lo que se hace simplemente es atribuirle una característica a un sujeto.


----------



## amorteo

Coincido con Juandiego, en español existen dos tipos de artículos, determinados (el,la,los,las) e indeterminados (un,una.. o la ausencia de artículo) el uso de los artículos determinados es el de distinguir al objeto y enfatizar sus atributos, por ejemplo decimos: 
La camisa negra. Para referirnos a el sustantivo camisa de forma especial. Tal vez es la única camisa negra de entre varias de otros colores.
Una camisa negra en cambio nos indica que puede haber mas camisas negras y no nos interesa resaltar ese atributo.


----------



## miranto

tamakun said:


> Para mi *corrompido *es algo que ya esta completo en corrupcion, mientras que *corrupto* es algo suceptible de corromper, no se si me he explicado. Con respeto



Corrupto no es susceptible a corromper, corrupto es ya hecho, susceptible a corromper seria corrompible.


----------

